# What is your favorite bicycle accessory?



## Sped Man (Nov 1, 2013)

I have two that are my favorites:

My custom license plate:



 


My Bevin egg shaped bell:


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

I see that Dolly you have hidden in front of your bike!!!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 1, 2013)

Cool topic; I bet we'll be seeing some awesome trophy cases.

Mine may be my Elgin stamped Seiss trigger horn, now on my '39 long tank.









or the tire bell on my Schwinn B-3.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I see that Dolly you have hidden in front of your bike!!!




She is my bicycle guardian. Actually the doll belonged to my mom. She passed away last year. I couldn't throw it out. I decided to keep it near my other toys.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 1, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Cool topic; I bet we'll be seeing some awesome trophy cases.
> 
> Mine may be my Elgin stamped Seiss trigger horn, now on my '39 long tank.
> 
> ...





How does that tire bell work?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 1, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> How does that tire bell work?




It works like the Persons siren. Pull chain, wheel rolls on the tire and it makes a constant ding-dong ding-dong. I'm not sure who the manufacturer is though; I don't recall any markings.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 1, 2013)

This bike lock is my pride and joy.....would only take a good thief a few seconds to bust it open so it sits in my desk drawer. I've not seen too many like this, I believe its German made.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

*New Departure Indian Bell*

going on my 1915 Chief.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

*or my circa 1915*

Vesta Accumulator Light and Battery Cannister also going on my 1915 Chief.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 1, 2013)

*Cool*



Gary Mc said:


> going on my 1915 Chief.




That bell is cool!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> That bell is cool!




Thanks Mike!!!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 1, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> That bell is cool!




That Cheif bell has got to be the most beatiful model the ND ever made!
I'm on the lookout for one and don't even own a Cheif bicycle!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2013)

At present....has to be this hand crank Swiss Siren













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 2, 2013)

*Airplane*


----------



## kccomet (Nov 2, 2013)

the airplanes cool but the bf goodrich now thats really cool


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

kccomet said:


> the airplanes cool but the bf goodrich now thats really cool




What he said ^^^^^^^, gorgeous bike!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 2, 2013)

What they said - what a great tank!!


----------



## kccomet (Nov 2, 2013)

dont mean to hijack the thread but back to the bf goodrich bike with the airplane decal. i have the exact bike and have only seen one other besides the one pictured. any info on these besides the standard goodrich decaled bikes


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 2, 2013)

*Bike Lock*

Heres a nifty bicycle lock.....combination type lock on top, round body stores the chain when not in use.


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 4, 2013)

*Also My Airplane*









[video=youtube;3rCHC4HerZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCHC4HerZg&feature=youtu.be[/video]

GT


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 6, 2013)

I picked up this really cool 1930s fender ornament. It is called the floating spirit.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that is cool, someone could recast that and sell them


----------



## John (Nov 6, 2013)

*Accessory ensemble*

It’s more of an ensemble of accessories than a single accessory
Initials, compass, ash tray speedometer, two speed, paper boy ducts, twin Delta


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 7, 2013)

*Nice Toys!*

Nice toys, Gents! I'm all about the accessories! Love me a good license plate, radio, bell, mirror, and on and on...


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I picked up this really cool 1930s fender ornament. It is called the floating spirit.




Woah - now that's a Halloween special.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 7, 2013)

The Persons - Majestic sirens. Once I found out how loud and obnoxious they are I went of a jag and bought a bunch. I know they are a real common accessory, but I still think they're rad.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I picked up this really cool 1930s fender ornament. It is called the floating spirit.






That is freaking AWESOME!!! Looks similar to a handmade hood ornament Ed Iskenderian has on his '24 Ford:


----------



## El Roth (Nov 8, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> I picked up this really cool 1930s fender ornament. It is called the floating spirit.



i have those..are they originals? mine are super faded.  they are commonly called death head. they are counter weighted inside..the faster you go..the more the mouth opens up.real glass eyes... def a cool piece.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2013)

you left the nut all rusty... I think you should sell to me. I will take better care of it.


----------



## sqrly (Nov 8, 2013)

I want a couple of the skully heads.  Whos got em and how much?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2013)

I think Warshawski and J.C. Whitney sold them back in the day....


----------



## El Roth (Nov 8, 2013)

real ones are 500$ and up

i don't believe they are made for bicycles..they are not small.. they are heavy and prob 4 inches long.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 8, 2013)

Some of my favorites :




_small flashlights on handlebars_



_suicide knob on the handlebar_




_Mounted on my Phantom_



_I added small metal Schwinn badge on bell ringer_




_Baseball card w/gum...1¢ in '52...for that "motor-sound" !:o_




_Personal favorite: "Safety" tag from USAF B-52 Bomber during my times @ Vietnam
_


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got this set of headlights










And this bell










I haven't put them on a bike yet. I'm waiting for the right bike. I want to build a bike with the Tokheim 5 speed hub I have. They'll probably go on it.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 9, 2013)

It is slightly bigger than 4" but it makes a statement wherever I go. Gotta love rare items!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2013)

El Roth said:


> real ones are 500$ and up
> 
> i don't believe they are made for bicycles..they are not small.. they are heavy and prob 4 inches long.




Damn! You weren't kidding!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARLEY-DEAT...AD-PANHEAD-HOT-ROD-/121195218120#ht_59wt_1188


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is a hard to find bicycle accessory. It is a bicycle compass that mounts to your frame.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2013)

A little anemic- but very little friction and can put out decent light paired with a proper bulb set.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Love this accessory but I don't know if it is factory or just  something someone concocted. It is a rear hand shifter for a 2 speed hub? I am not sure on this data. Anyone that has a better photo of how it shifts or what is it connected to please post. Any info on cool gadget would be appreciated. If it is concocted how was it done? Thanks


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 10, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Love this accessory but I don't know if it is factory or just  something someone concocted. It is a rear hand shifter for a 2 speed hub? I am not sure on this data. Anyone that has a better photo of how it shifts or what is it connected to please post. Any info on cool gadget would be appreciated. If it is concocted how was it done? Thanks




Musselman 2 speed with suicide shifter sold as original equipment.  I believe John has a thread on these & is making replica shifters if I remember correctly.


----------



## John (Nov 10, 2013)

*Twin 20*




Twin 20


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 12, 2013)

Prior to finding the correct part I mounted
this hood ornament on my x-53.








On my green phantom I have this...



_newspaper canvas bag_


 On my red phantom, I might use this in the meantime 




Until I get this...



but the base curvature of the "Indian" may not
make this possible... !


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2013)

My favorite accessories are my Vince and Dave bobblehead fender fobs. I keep taking photos of them, but my camera lense cracks every time for some reason.....?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> My favorite accessories are my Vince and Dave bobblehead fender fobs. I keep taking photos of them, but my camera lense cracks every time for some reason.....?





I'm having the same problem...




I didn't have much luck with Dave either...




Perhaps someone here may provide some assistance !


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 19, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


>





Where did you get the plane? I love the look. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Where did you get the plane? I love the look. Did you make it yourself?




Nice b29!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Prior to finding the correct part I mounted
> this hood ornament on my x-53.
> 
> 
> ...




Ive been meaning to try that with my Indian head as well...


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Ive been meaning to try that with my Indian head as well...




I have mine taped to the front fender to see if I like it .


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




That is a nice addition to the bike.
Do you have more photos ?
Thanks


----------



## 37schwinn (Nov 19, 2013)

*Delta single cell horn*


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2013)

Always like these things...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)

2jakes said:


> That is a nice addition to the bike.
> Do you have more photos ?
> Thanks




it's funny I tend to not think of taking photos of my bike at the rides. it's a flag holder.
here's another photo, sort of.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

catfish said:


> Always like these things...




I saw a 37 autocycle with that set up and since then want one badly


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I saw a 37 autocycle with that set up and since then want one badly




They are very cool! And very $$$$$$


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 19, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Where did you get the plane? I love the look. Did you make it yourself?




I bought it on eBay about a year ago. No one else bid on it. I don't remember if it was listed incorrectly or even what I paid for it.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Condor horn in brass


 






 



Chrome


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 19, 2013)

Old bicycle lamps



 





Rarely do I find a lamp with the clamp :


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 19, 2013)

*another plane*

...with a red jewel nose.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 19, 2013)

catfish said:


> They are very cool! And very $$$$$$




Out here in California everyone has one...


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Out here in California everyone has one...




Only one? I have 8 of them. All Originals.


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

catfish said:


> Only one? I have 8 of them. All Originals.




You are joking right? Please?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2013)

catfish said:


> Only one? I have 8 of them. All Originals.




Wow! we only have 4 or 5 each....all original gold plated! and ours came from the factory with a bag of jelly beans each! Beat that!


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Wow! we only have 4 or 5 each....all original gold plated! and ours came from the factory with a bag of jelly beans each! Beat that!




Those chrome fenders on that SS look great.  Back one a little long but if your keeping them on the bike you could trim it to the right length.  Reminds of Jerry Berg's SS which I love.  They look great with chrome/alu/stainless fenders and a chrome tank (which you have right?) - a chrome tank on there and boy would it look bad a$$ not that it doesn't already!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Those chrome fenders on that SS look great.  Back one a little long but if your keeping them on the bike you could trim it to the right length.  Reminds of Jerry Berg's SS which I love.  They look great with chrome/alu/stainless fenders and a chrome tank (which you have right?) - a chrome tank on there and boy would it look bad a$$ not that it doesn't already!




p.s. that's not my bike...


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> p.s. that's not my bike...




My bad......I just assume any SS I see is yours it would seem. 

It's got very nice fenders on it!  As far as 'fave accessories' go those fenders would be near the top of my list if I owned them.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> You are joking right? Please?




No I'm not. I have eight originals. I even sold one a few years ago. Than I bought another one one a bike this year.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

catfish said:


> Only one? I have 8 of them. All Originals.




Cat, my gf is looking for a stockings stuffer for me... Ill givw her your contact info..


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Out here in California everyone has one...




John could make that with his eyes closed... and one hand tied behind his back...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> John could make that with his eyes closed... and one hand tied behind his back...




Don't forget drunk, running a 106 fever and a smashed thumb..and 20 screaming babies all around...


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Nov 20, 2013)

not my bike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> not my bikeView attachment 123962




Ohhhhhhh shinny..... Where do u people find this stuff? I ride Schwinn which does not require any bling... ( snooty tone)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

catfish said:


> Only one? I have 8 of them. All Originals.




Cool.....I would modify my guard to put one on too.
View attachment 123963


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 20, 2013)

Kelly handlebars.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 20, 2013)

I never though of handlebars as an accessory.

"I needed a bike but I'm on a budget so I didn't get the handlebars, pedals, or seat."


----------



## carinyreye (Nov 22, 2013)

The license plate is my favorite. It shows that the bike is MINE!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 23, 2013)

catfish said:


> Always like these things...




What exactly is that? Looks like a chain tensioner.


----------



## RJWess (Nov 23, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What exactly is that? Looks like a chain tensioner.




Its a 2 speed.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 24, 2013)

How could the possibly change the gear ratio to the rear wheel?


----------



## RJWess (Nov 24, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> How could the possibly change the gear ratio to the rear wheel?




Here is the whole setup.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> How could the possibly change the gear ratio to the rear wheel?




I just got done cleaning mine up.  There is a set of gears inside along with the sprocket that has gear teeth. The bar slides between the plates and the small gears reduce the ratio in t he sprocket.  From what I've seen, it would be astronomical to replicate those tiny parts and make a profit. Also the ratio is not that much noticeable but the cool factor and the risk of crashing the bike while shifting is cool. I see why they are rare. Danger is the word on them for a little kid.


----------



## John (Nov 24, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> I just got done cleaning mine up.  There is a set of gears inside along with the sprocket that has gear teeth. The bar slides between the plates and the small gears reduce the ratio in t he sprocket.  From what I've seen, it would be astronomical to replicate those tiny parts and make a profit. Also the ratio is not that much noticeable but the cool factor and the risk of crashing the bike while shifting is cool. I see why they are rare. Danger is the word on them for a little kid.




[video=youtube;akue74kPnQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akue74kPnQc[/video]


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 24, 2013)

If that's all there is to it and it can be added to any bike without altering the rear hub, it can't alter the gear ratio. There's got to be more to it than what I'm seeing.


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*Awesome!*



John said:


> [video=youtube;akue74kPnQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akue74kPnQc[/video]




The video does not seem to show that in locked position ratio is 1:1  and in planetary mode on the mussleman the planets rotating is UNDER Drive  The lever jams the ramps on the hub open allowing the hub to shift.

Search planetary transmission if this is not enough


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2013)

John said:


> [video=youtube;akue74kPnQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akue74kPnQc[/video]




Very Cool !!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> Also the ratio is not that much noticeable but the cool factor and the risk of crashing the bike while shifting is cool. I see why they are rare. Danger is the word on them for a little kid.




This is what I love about this setup. It's edgy and dangerous. That's the way I want all my bikes to look.


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*That is why*

they call it the SUICIDE SHIFTER


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can say this if it's not greased up and in proper order the ride feels like a ton of bricks on the crank. Even when I took it apart it defies logic on why it works.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 24, 2013)

So the shifter alone is not a simple add on to any bike?


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*You must*



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> So the shifter alone is not a simple add on to any bike?




insert the planetary gear system in your hub - musellman made them for musselman new departure and morrow
The transmission is the same idea in nd DD triplespeed Bendix cable and kick back sturmey archer Ford GM and most automatic transmissions. etc just different shifting mechanisms, size and placement


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> I can say this if it's not greased up and in proper order the ride feels like a ton of bricks on the crank. Even when I took it apart it defies logic on why it works.









                      -ø-

*And my favorite bicycle accessory*


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow death for only for a 25c... I like it..


----------



## Sped Man (May 13, 2015)

This is my new favorite accessory.


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2015)

My favorite(kidding) bicycle accessory is me.....


----------



## tikicruiser (May 13, 2015)

My Hawaii license plate and the "Moai" head on top of it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

*Favorite accessory*

This will by far be my favorite accessory as soon as I get the propellers figured out.


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2015)

Ok, now you've done it, Joe.
The P38 Lightning is one of my all time favorites.
I was down for the B25 for sure, but now it looks like I'm going to have to spring for a forked devil as well.
Nice!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

Hey Marty! Its one of my favs too! Did you know that Mark Gleed's father built them aka mrg. To see onemof these in flight is amazing!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

These are tough to make. For every 20 poured only 8-10 come out decent. Then there is some clean up work and propeller fitment. They will also be counter rotating.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 13, 2015)

all of them


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

Holy jesus!! I just crapped a Delta Torpedo!! 
Amazing collection!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 13, 2015)

LOL, hope that torpedo came out lens first without  the mount.    thanks


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 13, 2015)

Hahahahahhaaa


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 13, 2015)

Holy Cannoli looks like you have everything there that Delta every made!!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 13, 2015)

not yet but getting closer, maybe someday.


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> not yet but getting closer, maybe someday.




Got this one?


----------



## oskisan (May 14, 2015)

Holly Crap!!




rustystone2112 said:


> all of them


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 14, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> This will by far be my favorite accessory as soon as I get the propellers figured out.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 14, 2015)

Wow thats a great pic!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 14, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wow thats a great pic!!




I took them at an air show up here a few years ago


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 14, 2015)

Thats a risky maneuver due to contrails from jets vs props. Amazing and a rare site to see!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if this 'accessory' has been covered but above all, I've only one that's my favorite on my bike/s. 





*ME, My Wifey and KIDS!* (the other kid not shown  )


----------



## Real Steel (May 14, 2015)

I like this accessory!


----------



## slick (May 14, 2015)

Lots of accessories all in one picture.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 14, 2015)

I will if you sell it to me


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2015)

slick said:


> Lots of accessories all in one picture.




I also have this bicycle ringer.
This image has been around for many centuries & 
represented a symbol of "good fortune or good luck" before WW2.

I have seen ads by Coca-Cola & ice cream companies
from the 20s-30s promoting this cross in good faith with their products
in the USA.
Nowadays, it only has one meaning.


----------



## mruiz (May 15, 2015)

I nice female riding on the handlebars.


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2015)

I've always liked pancake horns.....


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2015)

Nice!
That's what I'd call a full stack, Ed.
I wonder If I could order that one over at IHOP?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2015)

I love bike bags - my sister calls them my bike purses.  


 



fwiw, I love fly fishing out of bags (no vest) and shooting out of shell bags, as well.


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2015)

my latest bike accessory is the bike strap attached to my lower paws which help me pedal the bike.




Next on the "want" list is a flexible straw which attaches to
to the water bottle & is long enough to reach my mouth.

*


*****************************
*


******************************
*


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2015)

I think you need the no animals were harmed disclaimer


----------



## 2jakes (May 16, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> I think you need the no animals were harmed disclaimer





*
*****************************
*


******************************

*​................................................. ...Riigghhhttt !


----------

